# Apercu extension comme modèle



## ivanasch (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour. Ma question peut vous paraitre bête mais je cherche à savoir comment mettre comme modèle une image qui s'associerait à une extension. 
Je m'explique: 
Quand on a un fichier .dmg, celui-ci s'affiche comme ceci:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/mac dmg/Krispin16/Shoutcast/06.jpg
J'aimerais remplacer cette image par celle ci:
http://img147.imageshack.us/i/sanstitre1copie7pz.png/?a=j&ci=-1&rt=2&sr=1
Cela ne sert strictement à rien, c'est purement esthétique.
J'aimerais que cette image s'affiche automatiquement pour tous les fichier .dmg
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer...
Merci


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2011)

On peut changer ça avec CandyBar (payant). Il existe aussi LiteIcon (gratuit).


----------



## ivanasch (1 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais essayer toute suite


----------

